# Mitsubishi Frequenzumrichter; wie steht´s da mit der Qualität ?



## leinser_pe (25 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren ob jemand eine allgemeine Aussage zur Qualität von Mitsubishi Frequenzumrichtern treffen kann.
Sind die Geräte eher als hochwertig einzustufen ? Wie ist die Ausfallrate ? 
Erwarte keine großen Abhandlungen hierüber, sondern nur ein "Bauchgefühl" von entsprechenden Anwendern.
Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruß
Leinser


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (25 Januar 2016)

Hey, 
Also wir haben mal angefangen die zu testen und bisher (CA 6Monate) laufen alle 4 noch. Sind allerdings alle Box Max 3kW. Vom Bauchgefühl her würde ich sagen, sind durch aus zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Januar 2016)

Wir haben seit mehr als 25 Jahren Mitsubishi-Umrichter
Die Qualität ist klasse. Da können sich andere eine Scheibe abschneiden

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## borromeus (25 Januar 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben seit mehr als 25 Jahren Mitsubishi-Umrichter
> Die Qualität ist klasse. Da können sich andere eine Scheibe abschneiden
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Kann man da am Samstag abend jemanden anrufen der bei der Störungssuche hilft, und/oder vorort kommt.


----------



## MSB (25 Januar 2016)

borromeus schrieb:


> Kann man da am Samstag abend jemanden anrufen der bei der Störungssuche hilft, und/oder vorort kommt.


Im Unterschied zu dem irrungen und wirrungen die z.B. Siemens-FU manchmal so an den tag legen ist das bei japanischen Gerätschaften in aller Regel unnötig.


----------



## s7Opa (25 Januar 2016)

Ich weiß nicht ob es hilft, aber ich habe chinesische Umrichter mit (vermuten wir mal) herrlich einfachen, sauberen, kopierten Software. Erinnerte mich direkt an Mitsubishi. Trotzdem und hier als Anmerkung gesagt, im Gegensatz zu einem S120, der mir bei defekten Geberkabel Motoüberlast, -blockade und was weiß ich noch für einen Stuss meldete, kam von den besageten Umrichter die Meldung Geberfehler zuerst.
Tja, da war ich platt.


----------



## borromeus (25 Januar 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Im Unterschied zu dem irrungen und wirrungen die z.B. Siemens-FU manchmal so an den tag legen ist das bei japanischen Gerätschaften in aller Regel unnötig.



Bei ein paar tausend Stück wird schon mal einer ausfallen.
Heisst das im Umkehrschluss, die Lieferanten, die eine 7x24h gratis hotline haben, haben miese Produkte?


----------



## Blockmove (25 Januar 2016)

Meines Wissens fertigt Mitsubishi mehr Umrichter als Siemens. 
Wir haben sicher mehrere Hundert Umrichter von Mitsubishi im Einsatz.
Absolut keine Probleme mit Ausfällen.
Parametrierung ist einfach und durchgängig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Januar 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Parametrierung ist einfach und durchgängig.



Also ich musste davon mal ein paar über 4..20mA Signale an die SPS anbinden, ich fand die absolut grausam zu parametrieren. Der Elektriker vor Ort der ja so auf Mitsubishi schwört hat sich da selber einen bei abgebrochen, obwohl er da (angeblich) andauernd welche von verbaut.
Von der Optik her sind die Umrichter für mich auch sehr Low-End, der Kunde hat sonst Danfoss Frequenzumrichter im Einsatz, das ist wirklich eine komplett andere Liga.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (25 Januar 2016)

Also ich kann da Dieter nur zustimmen. Ich habe die auch über eine Wago 4-20mA am laufen. Ging Rats Fatz. Aber jeder hat da andere Empfindungen.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Januar 2016)

Low-End-Optik trifft es schon.
Aber das ist bei vielen japanischen Geräten der Fall und sagt wenig über die Funktionalität.
Schnellanschluß-Klemmen oder steckbare Klemmblöcke sucht man vergebens.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## zako (25 Januar 2016)

s7Opa schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es hilft, aber ich habe chinesische Umrichter mit (vermuten wir mal) herrlich einfachen, sauberen, kopierten Software. Erinnerte mich direkt an Mitsubishi. Trotzdem und hier als Anmerkung gesagt, im Gegensatz zu einem S120, der mir bei defekten Geberkabel Motoüberlast, -blockade und was weiß ich noch für einen Stuss meldete, kam von den besageten Umrichter die Meldung Geberfehler zuerst.
> Tja, da war ich platt.



Na da schau Dir mal die Fehlerbeschreibung / Abhilfe zu "Motor blockiert" Fehlerbeschreibung beim S120 an. Dort ist ausdrücklich auf dem Geber hingewiesen:



Es hängt eben darauf an, welchen Geber Du hast. ´Wenn Du z.B. einen HTL- Geber hast, wo die A- Spur zwischen 0 -180 ° HIGH ist und die B- Spur zwischen 90 - 270°, dann gibt es z.B. den Bereich 
270 - 360 ° wo kein HIGH Signal ansteht. Es  könnte ja sein, dass Du Dich in diesen letzten Quadranten befindest. 

Schau Dir mal das Listenhandbuch vom S120 an, wie detailiert gerade das Thema Geberauswertung behandelt wird. Siehe z.B. folgende Fehlermeldung - bei SIN/COS- Gebern:




Es ist ja sogar so, dass man im Stromreglertakt die Signalspuren mittracen kann!
Vergleiche das mal mit anderen Herstellen.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Januar 2016)

Da Mitsubishi bei Profinet lange Zeit teurer war als Siemens, haben wir auch einige G120.
Es ist offensichtlich, dass die Hersteller einfach unterschiedliche Philosophien haben.
Beide haben ihre Berechtigung und ihre Vorzüge.
Ich würde sagen, dass Siemens eine gewisse Detailverliebtheit aufweist während Mitsubishi eher auf Funktionalität setzt.
Die Diagnose Möglichkeiten sind bei Siemens besser, aber ausser Frequenz und Strom habe ich bei Mitsubishi noch nie was gebraucht. Wir reden hier von Umrichtern für DASM also keine Achsen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## leinser_pe (27 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

vielen Dank schonmal für die rege Diskussion. Ich denke durch die geposteten Beiträge hat sich meine Meinung verfestigt, dass die Frequenzumirchter von Mitsubishi qualitativ in der Oberliga spielen.
Das Design ansich finde ich zwar etwas eigenartig aber dennoch sehr brauchbar.

Gruß
Leinser


----------



## s7Opa (27 Januar 2016)

...das ist ja alles schön und gut. Aber wer nun mal diese Windelpflege braucht, den gehobenen Zeigefinger am Anfang jeder Doku, die pausenlosen überflüssigen Hinweise und Links, die horrige Kindergartensoftware wie zuletzt TIA usw., der soll in Gottes Namen sich bei diesen Unternehmen einschleimen. Ich habe noch eine Ausbildung gemacht zu der auch gehörte, selbständig, ohne Funktelefon, ohne online Doku und Internet, in nun (viel)mehr als 35 Jahren und allen Kontinenten, Probleme zu erkennen und zu beheben. Wenn ich heutzutage Leute mit dem Handy in der Hand vor den Schaltschränken sehe die gerade mitteilen, sie sind da - welchen Schalter muß ich drücken, frage ich mich wirklich warum ich nicht mit 57 in die Frührente gegangen bin. 
Also nix für ungut, man kann es so sehen oder so...


----------



## s7Opa (27 Januar 2016)

...das ist ja alles schön und gut. Aber wer nun mal diese Windelpflege braucht, den gehobenen Zeigefinger am Anfang jeder Doku, die pausenlosen überflüssigen Hinweise und Links, die horrige Kindergartensoftware wie zuletzt TIA usw., der soll in Gottes Namen sich bei diesen Unternehmen einschleimen. Ich habe noch eine Ausbildung gemacht zu der auch gehörte, selbständig, ohne Funktelefon, ohne online Doku und Internet, in nun (viel)mehr als 35 Jahren und allen Kontinenten, Probleme zu erkennen und zu beheben. Wenn ich heutzutage Leute mit dem Handy in der Hand vor den Schaltschränken sehe die gerade mitteilen, sie sind da - welchen Schalter muß ich drücken, frage ich mich wirklich warum ich nicht mit 57 in die Frührente gegangen bin. 
Also nix für ungut, man kann es so sehen oder so...

Oh ich vergaß. Dies war eine Antwort für den lieben Zako

Begründung: egal
Ich muß noch einen nachlegen. Zu der Zeit als ich Fabriken in China gestartet habe war Firma S. unser Klappertechnik und V-Umrichter Lieferant. Da wurden die Monteure von S. noch in Metern bemessen. (Heute: 3,2m NH Sicherungen. In der ganzen Volksrepublik gab es keine Sicherungen mehr ))
...ja, ja lang ist es her.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Januar 2016)

s7Opa schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Ausbildung gemacht zu der auch gehörte, selbständig, ohne Funktelefon, ohne online Doku und Internet, in nun (viel)mehr als 35 Jahren und allen Kontinenten, Probleme zu erkennen und zu beheben. Wenn ich heutzutage Leute mit dem Handy in der Hand vor den Schaltschränken sehe die gerade mitteilen, sie sind da - welchen Schalter muß ich drücken, frage ich mich wirklich warum ich nicht mit 57 in die Frührente gegangen bin.
> Also nix für ungut, man kann es so sehen oder so...



Dann gehen wir doch mal 35 Jahre zurück und schauen uns die Technik von damals an:

Induktive Näherungschalter waren damals richtig teuer, meist nicht steckbar und ohne Status-LED.
Ventil-Stecker hatten normale Glühbirnen zur Statusanzeige. Sehr zuverlässig.
Für Störungen und Diagnose gab es üblicherweise jede Menge Meldeleuchten ... Wenn man Glück hatte war die Hälfte funktionsfähig.
Displays waren extrem selten. Evtl. gab es eine 7-Segment-Anzeige für die Schrittketten.
Umrichter lösten gerade Dahlander- und polumschaltbare Motoren ab. Die Umrichter waren analog und zur Einstellung gab es DIP--Schalter und Potis. Teilweise mussten sogar Widerstände und Kondensatoren eingelötet werden um Rampen festzulegen.
Servo-Antrieb waren in Gleichstromtechnik ausgeführt. Das Tachosignal war analog. Da war regelmässiger Kohlenwechsel angesagt. Fehlersuche bedeutete Oszi schleppen.
Die Kabel waren qualitativ um welten schlechter als heute. Kabelbrüche waren an der Tagesordnung.
...

Also bitte keine Verherrlichung der alten Zeiten. Jede Zeit hat ihre eigenen Anforderungen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## s7Opa (27 Januar 2016)

...tja mein Lieber,

ohne Syrakuses Wissen würden heute noch immer Leute an der Quadratur des Kreises verzweifeln.


----------



## borromeus (28 Januar 2016)

s7Opa schrieb:


> warum ich nicht mit 57 in die Frührente gegangen bin.



Wahrscheinlich hattest Du trotz Deines unglaublichen Wissen nicht genug Kohle dafür. Kohle verdienen ist auch Teil des Wissens.


----------



## s7Opa (3 Februar 2016)

..tja mein Lieber. 
Mit nur aus Zusammenhang gerissen (verstanden) Zitaten kommentieren, wirst du immer nur weiß von der Zeche kommen
und von der Kohle ewig träumen.


----------



## Dr. Vacon (6 Februar 2016)

Zurück zum Thema.

Ich hatte mal die Ehre, einige Jahre bei Mitsubishi zu schaffen. 
Mein Fazit: etwas konservativ, sehr zurückhaltend bei "Neuem" und natürlich am heimischen (japanischen) Markt ausgerichtet. Aber Qualität sehr gut (zumindest ~ 2005), zu heutigen Geräten kann ich mangels Erfahrung nichts sagen.
Ob man allerdings am Wochenende, wenn's brennt, schnell Support bekommt, weiß ich nicht. Der Support unter der Woche war gut.
Gruß von einem, der nichts mehr mit Mitsubishi Electric zu tun hat und es daher relativ neutral sieht.
Mathias


----------



## s7Opa (6 Februar 2016)

jo, meine Tochter arbeitet für en japanesisches Handelsunternehmen in D-dorf. Die sagt mir das Gleiche. Die Jungs sind schon gut drauf. Nur man muss einen Draht dazu haben...


----------

